

Commercial Joomla Extension Business Review (2010, 2011, and 2012) - orware

I've been wanting to write for a while now about how business has been going for me, mainly because I see occasional articles on Hacker News about software earnings from independent developers (for example, Patrick McKenzie) but I don't really see the same type of writing over in the Joomlasphere from commercial extension developers (essentially, it's a bit of a mystery how much those companies actually make, though in some cases one can kind of estimate from their userbase and average product/subscription cost).<p>The rest of the article can be found here:
http://www.orware.com/blog/joomla-business/2012-business-review<p>Feel free to ask any questions here on HN (this is my first submission :-)!<p>-Omar
======
motyar
reShared as a link here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5007681>

